# My dog was hit by a car



## JimD (Jan 26, 2010)

My Eden puppy was hit by a car tonight.:tears2:

MrsD was walking her...she got spooked, broke free of her leash, ran in front of a car and was hit. She literaly flew across the road and ended up wedged in a storm drain.

We rushed her to the vet...same vet that takes care of my bunnies.

He said she was very lucky.
She was bright and alert when we got there....but very scared.
She's got a lot of cuts, however there are no broken bones, her heart and blood pressure are good, he can't see any internal bleeding, her lungs are good, he couldn't tell if her spleen was damaged, and he was having a hard time seeing if her bladder was okay (possibilty that it could be ruptured).
They're keeping her in intensive care overnight, giving her sub-q, pain meds, antibioticsand constant observation.
With a little luck and a lot of prayers she might be able to come home tomorrow.

MrsD and I are basket cases right now.

We can use all of the prayers that can be spared.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 27, 2010)

You're all absolutely in my prayers! She's lucky to have a loving family.


----------



## nermal71 (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh hon I will keep you in my prayers. I have been in that situation many years ago but I still remember the horror of it all. Sandy the golden says she'll cross her paws for you and say a doggy prayer tonight.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 27, 2010)

Scary! :nerves1

Hope she's okay! She's a very lucky puppy so far! 


sas ray:


----------



## myLoki (Jan 27, 2010)

Prayers.

t.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am so sorry! In my prayers!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 27, 2010)

I am so sorry,, I hope everything will be a okay... Keep us updated..
On Feb 2nd will be my 1 year since my dog got killed, We think he got ran over by an snowmoblie. He couldnt feel anything from back down. The vet said he would die over night and would have drown..


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 27, 2010)

Whoa...:shock:

Big big prayers going out to you and MrsD ray: :hug:
Keep on pulling, Eden-pup!

ray:


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you sooooo much for the prayers and good thoughts.
I can't expess how much they mean to us right now.:hug:

Eden is only two, but she's a big strong pup....big boned, too. Probably what saved her from more serious injuries.

ray:



i want my puppy home....:sigh:


----------



## degrassi (Jan 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear this  Your pup is in my prayers.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 27, 2010)

am seeing this first thing in the morning for me! i am so sorry for you, i hope by nowyou nerves are a little less shredded. my choc labs are sending licks eden - pup's way and im keeping you all in my prayers.

donna:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Jim...

Sending lots of well wishes to Eden


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope that Eden recovers well. I'll keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 27, 2010)

Aww Jim! Hugs to you and MrsD and your boy!
Luca and I sending get well vibes. XXX


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone :hug:

We didn't get any calls from the vet last night, so we're hoping that everything is as ok as it can be at this point.
He told us to call at 10am (EST) for an update.....that's about 2 1/2 hours from now.

ray:


----------



## kahlin (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope that you will have a good update. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 27, 2010)

how scary, healing vibes to your dog, Please keep us updated on her condition.

It really sucks when our babies are at the doctors, all we want is them home with us. give her lots of kisses when she gets home


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh Jim and Mrs.D, I am just seeing this now. Prayers to you and Eden. ray:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 27, 2010)

Keeping Eden in my thoughts!

My deaf old dog was knocked down overa year ago, thankfully it was just a broken leg and she healed. It is probably one of the scariest things ever and I know how you feel 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for all of the good thoughts and prayers!

The vet called us this morning and told us that Eden is fine!!!!:yahoo:

He also said that it's a miracle she wasn't seriously injured...no broken bones, no internal bleeding, no trauma except for some cuts, scrapes, bumps and bruises. 

She's even gone for several walks while there.
The only thing she hasn't done is pee. She's well hydrated and her bladder is full....she just doesn't want to pee. The vet said that it may just be that she's anxious about the unfamiliar surroundings, smells, noises, people, etc.
He said he would most likely send her home today and have us come back if any complications develop.

Now we just have to wait until he calls us to come get her. Hopefully it will be in an hour or so.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2010)

Yay!!!! I hope that Eden gets to come home. Home is the best place when they aren't well.


----------



## degrassi (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow thats one lucky puppy! I'm glad she is doing alright.


----------



## Jenson (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is any dog owners worst nightmare! I am SO glad she is okay!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 27, 2010)

good news!

x


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea! :bunnydance:

Make sure she pees before you put her in the car when you bring her home. 

What the heck, maybe she will be too excited when she see you and pees in the vets office.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 27, 2010)

OMG im so glad that shes ok!


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 27, 2010)

I just saw this thread! What a lucky pup! Did the person that hit her stop or anything?


----------



## kahlin (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm glad she's ok!


----------



## hln917 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just reading this now. Happy to hear Eden is ok. :bunnydance:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 27, 2010)

Hooray! I'm glad she's okay! Way to go, Eden. That must have been so scary for all of you. You will have to share some photos of the happy to be alive pooch


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 27, 2010)

Good News.. What a lucky pup you have.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank goodness! I was so worried when I saw this topic, and I am so glad that she's doing all right!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that she's alright!
At the vet where I work we sometimes have animals that are really picky and refuse to pee in our parking lot where we walk them.


----------



## JimD (Jan 28, 2010)

Thaks again for all of the caring posts.
I'm so glad I'm part of this herd!

Eden is home with us now.

It's been a very very long and emotionally exhausting day.

She pretty banged up. There's a nasty cut over her eye and several cuts and abrasions on her legs. Her whole body must ache.
She had peed just before we picked her up...yay! She drank a bunch when she got home and then went for a walk and peed again. She ate like she hadn't eaten in days, too.
She's having problems getting up on the bed and couch...and she's slow on the stairs. Not surprised at any of this.

Right now she's settled in on the bed covered up with a blankie...hasn't moved much in an hour or so.

I think she'll be okay. She just needs some time and TLC to let her body heal.
Tomorrow we start the pain meds and antibiotics.

To add insult to injury, the lady that hit her called us and wanted to know how we wanted to pay for the damage to her SUV. She said that one of her fog lights is not working and there's some scratches on the side ofthe fender.
We told her to call her insurance company and not to bother us any more.
Imagine the nerve?!?! Poor SUV!!!
The fog light is not broken...just doesn't work...most likely burned outIMO. 
And she hit Eden almost square onwith the front of the SUV, so I can't figure how there would be any scratches on the side of the fender.
The police responded, but no damage was noted on the report as far as we know. We also have a witness that saw the whole thing happen.
I'll gladly trade her for the $1500 vet bill.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh my Jim she sounds like a lovely lady to have the nerve to call you. You should asked her if she wanted to pay for the medical bills as she's the one who hit your poor dog.

:hug:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 28, 2010)

*JimD wrote: *


> To add insult to injury, the lady that hit her called us and wanted to know how we wanted to pay for the damage to her SUV. She said that one of her fog lights is not working and there's some scratches on the side ofthe fender.
> We told her to call her insurance company and not to bother us any more.
> Imagine the nerve?!?! Poor SUV!!!
> The fog light is not broken...just doesn't work...most likely burned outIMO.
> ...


Someone is in dire need of a :censored2:slap!
:grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:

What a nasty nasty woman! There's a special Hell for folks like that :X

On a lighter note, very happy to hear that the Eden-puppy is doing ok!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 28, 2010)

That lady needs to stop caring about her self too much and start caring about others. I'm glad Eden is alright, that puppy is lucky to have you as mrsJimD!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 28, 2010)

Just reading this thread...thank heaven she's okay! What a traumatizing experience to go through, for both Eden and Mrs.D. Someone was certainly watching over your girl from above. 

I was witness to my best friend's dog getting hit head-on by a car when we were teens. Snoopy had jumped over a hedge (while leashed) but was running so quickly that my friend lost her grip on the lead and he wound up in the middle of the road, just as a car was speeding past. The car was going so quickly that Snoopy got knocked forward, then fell underneath the car. Unfortunately his leash got hung up on the underpinnings and he was dragged several hundred yards...the driver, when realizing he'd hit a dog (and saw us standing there in horror) stepped on the gas and took off. The leash finally unhooked itself and we ran for Snoopy, who was lying motionless in the road. Yet after all of that, he walked out of the vet clinic having been diagnosed with nothing more than a few bruises and a cut. The sight of it all, however, is something I haven't forgotten in all these years...or that horrible, horrible feeling in the moments after it happened. So I'm sending big :hug: to you both, and especially to Eden. Tell that girl of yours to heal quickly!

(As for the driver of the car that hit her, well...some people tend to value material things over animals; I just feel sad for all that they miss in life...)


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 31, 2010)

I apologize , Jim for not responding to see this thread sooner; I missed it. 

I am so very glad that your pup is OK and I am so sorry that Idid notgive you support when you needed it. 

I have 2 dogs and although I never really talk about them they are enormously important to me; I cannot imagine what you have been through .:hug:

AnywayI am so happy that this turned out OK and please give your little guy hugs et:and from me. 


Maureen


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 31, 2010)

I am glad she's going to be ok. That lady has some nerve! Living in the city I've unfortunately just accepted that it's easier to hate people in general unless otherwise proven to be exceptional -- and this still takes me by surprise just how awful people can be to other people. it is very discouraging  I hope that the positive vibes from RO somehow cancels that horrible lady's lack of compassion.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 31, 2010)

Good grief, Jim...I just saw this. First off, I'm so glad that Eden is doing ok. I'm sure she'll be one sore girl for a bit. Second, tell that nasty b*@#ch to go fly a kite! What a piece of work! I'm so sorry that she added to your upset. Give her and her questions a place of honor...in the toilet! 

How's Eden fairing today? You guys are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## xKuchiki (Jan 31, 2010)

Just reading this now... but

YAY! Very happy your little poochypoo survived --- its always so scary when things like this happen! Hope she gets better soon!

xx


----------

